

Facebook acquires Pursuit - siddhant
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/25/pursuit-hackruiter/

======
LiveTheDream
Update FTA - this was essentially just a hire, not an acquisition.

------
ig1
Maybe I'm missing something but how are Hackruiter in this space? - I thought
they were taking the approach of using developers as recruiters, rather than a
hiring via social network approach?

~~~
nicholasjbs
We're in the same space in the sense that we're working on the same problem,
but our approaches are very different.

~~~
ig1
That kinda make sense, but given all the other listed companies are hiring via
social network companies, it made me think either I hadn't got your concept or
techcrunch hadn't!

